# Word 2007: Inhaltsverzeichnis formatieren



## spunk_ (26. April 2010)

Hallo, 

das automatisch generierte Inhaltsverzeichnis hat vor den Einträgen IMMER einen Aufzählungspunkt. Wenn ich in der Formatvorlage Aufzählungpunkte hinzufüge, werden zwei angezeigt.
Wie kann ich das abschalten?

LG


----------



## Drogist (26. April 2010)

Diese Formatierungen sind in _Formatvorlagen_ festgelegt. Passe die FV deinen Wünschen an, und du wirst glücklich . Den Weg dazu findest du in der Word-Hilfe.


----------



## spunk_ (27. April 2010)

Hallo Drogist,

der Umgang mit den Formatvorlagen ist mir vertraut. Das Inhaltsverzeichnis wird anhand meiner eigenen Überschrifts-FV generiert und die Darstellung des Inhalts muss ich aber scheinbar über die in Word vorhandenen FV "Verzeichnis" ändern. Denn in demFenster zur Auswahl der Formatvorlagen kann ich keine eigene angeben. Deswegen habe ich die FV "Verzeichnis 1" und "Verzeichnis 2" meinen Wünschen soweit angepasst (Einzug, Typo etc.). Nur werden IMMER die Aufzählungspunkte dargestellt, auch wenn in den FV "Verzeichnis 1" und "Verzeichnis 2" gar keine eingestellt ist. Wenn ich die Aufzählung in den FV aktiviere, werden ZWEI Zeichen angezeigt... 

Ist es vielleicht eine "Voreinstellung" von Word, dass Inhaltsverzeichnisse immer eine Aufzählung sind? Könnte ich das dann irgendwo ändern? 
Ich würde auch ein anderes Verzeichnis verwenden, in der Funktion muss es aber so funktionieren, dass alle Texte, die mit den von mir dafür angelegten FV formatiert sind, automatisch im Verzeichnis landen...

Liebe Grüße


----------

